# September Calls



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

My latest short film dedicated to the sounds of September & our Rocky Mountain Elk. I hope it gets you pumped up for this September!!

Enjoy...http://www.i-videowildlife.com/our-obsessions/-september-call-kelly-cox

Thanks for watching!

Kelly Cox


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Heck yeah, that'll get your heart to pumping!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool video... They sure are noisy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicely put together video !! Only have a cow hunt in October but I am excited about it.


----------

